# RegSeeker: In the Major League!!



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello,

*RegSeeker* is a major contributor of excellence in terms of Registry maintenance and cleaning. After using it for two years I have concluded it has to be up there with the very best in a packed field of freeware which offer the same/similar operation.

I now use it with impunity and I have never had to use it's backups facility.

It offers a comprehensive History cleanup tool and much more besides. Interestingly, in view of another thread of mine here (Speed Up your Start Menu), in a selection of 'Tweaks' that is one tweak on offer.

Its GUI is beautifully clean-cut and it is simple to use. Download it here:

http://www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm

Here are a couple of images.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Ben:

I noticed that in your first attachment that you have Add "Command Prompt" in context menu checked. I also checked that one, but the Command Prompt doesn't appear in my context menu. Does it appear in your context menu?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Is this thing good and safe to use?
I mean it says beta on it.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

hewee:

RegSeeker is as good or perhaps better than JV16 Power Tools. As far as safe goes, any registry cleaning tool is only as safe as you use it. You must be familiar and careful with the files you choose to delete. They do backup the deleted files.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks gojo. I will check it out.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It's as safe as any and safer than some. The "beta" designation doesn't mean much on freeware. Look at "Download Accelerator Beta"---it has become part of the name!

The "beta" designation just allows for more warnings and less liability on the part of the makers. After all, would you want to be sued for something you gave away for free in the first place?

But the old RegCleaner that is now for sale is also one of the best. You can still get it for free if you look around:

Jouni Vuorio's original RegCleaner 4.3.780

And RegScrubXP 3.25 is still around, too:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=2048


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I know they are only as safe as I let them be.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

aarhus2004:
Have RegSeeker and love it., also. :up:


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Joe*,

The 'Command Prompt' appears in the context menu only when relevant. So I find.

*Elvandil*,

Thanks for a good post. I use jv16pt* alongside RegSeeker. I am happy with the two of them. (* = see post above for a link)

*hewee*,

If you use it, and I hope you do, your feedback will be appreciated.

*mach9*

Glad to hear you use it. Maybe we should start a club!! 

:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

mach9 said:


> aarhus2004:
> Have RegSeeker and love it., also. :up:


I just ran a scan and it found almost 900 things.

I know lots of it is from programs and files that are deleted or moved.
But some things I don't know what they are pointing to.

Guess I could clean thngs by doing a scam and only checking one box for the scan to keep the amount of the thing smaller and fix things in groups a little at a time and see how thing are. If all is good then clean more.

aarhus2004, 
What type of feed back.  
I wish it let you copy the list so I could post it. I did delete just a couple of things I knew I could and you can open the backup of the file and get what was delete. 
So I guess I could delete things and then go to the backup and right click it and pick edit and copy the list to notepad and post that here. 
So if anyone knows more can help out.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

hewee:

The Green Entries are safe to remove. The Red Entries will need to dealt with caution, except the Red Entries that say "Extension Not Used" as I found these are also safe to remove.

You can take a snap shot of the entries with Print Screen or any other snap shot tool and paste the snap shot into the Paint Program and then save it as a JPEG File.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> hewee:
> 
> The Green Entries are safe to remove. The Red Entries will need to dealt with caution, except the Red Entries that say "Extension Not Used" as I found these are also safe to remove.
> 
> You can take a snap shot of the entries with Print Screen or any other snap shot tool and paste the snap shot into the Paint Program and then save it as a JPEG File.


Thanks that help a lot for some of what needs to be cleaned.
Don't know about posting it all as a image because it would be long with the 856 things listed.  Well a 101 pages is not to looooooooong.  

But I have lots of green ones that say...
file or path does not exist
or 
obsolete entry

Then the red one's say...
extension not used --- but they point to the reg. so don't know what they are or do.
and
invadlid activeX/com entry (CLSID) --- but they point to the reg. so don't know what they are or do.
and 
file type not used --- but they point to the reg. so don't know what they are or do. I can see some are or was for a program I don't have.

But cleaning up the green ones will cut down on the list. 
Man it should let me pick "all green" with one click. This is going to take me some time to do. I will do it buy doing a scan on one thing at a time to cut down on the list.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Hewee
There is no way I would suggest that you do as I with these entries. I will tell you how I handle them though. 

But I have lots of green ones that say...
file or path does not exist
or 
obsolete entry.....DELETE THEM

Then the red one's say...
extension not used --- but they point to the reg. so don't know what they are or do. DELETE THEM

and
invadlid activeX/com entry (CLSID) --- but they point to the reg. so don't know what they are or do. DELETE THEM

and 
file type not used --- but they point to the reg. so don't know what they are or do. I can see some are or was for a program I don't have.

DELETE THEM AND FOR SOME REASON THEY ALWAYS SHOW UP WITH THE NEXT SCAN.
I don't know what OS you run but with 98\se I can export the register to the desktop and if things go badly you can always restore the registry with the backup I exported.

But cleaning up the green ones will cut down on the list. 
Man it should let me pick "all green" with one click. This is going to take me some time to do.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks you guys for all the tips.

Well gojo I was meaning pointing to the registry in that it did not say anything else that shows the drive, folder and file names that made it easy to know what entry it was talking about. So it only had info you see in the registry only.

I have 98SE brindle. Can I just highlite the list and right click export. I did that on one thing I know is not on my PC and it exported it to the backup folder but it is still in the list. 

But what I need to do is get things all cleaned up and then keep using like gojo say so your learn what goes with what or where some came from or may of came from.

Guess I got almost 33 months of junk and I know lots of installs and install. Moveing things around and deleting etc.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just did all the HKEY_USERS so 591 to go.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok ran and clean up all the green and now only have 213 red ones. 

Was more easy because I could hold down the shift key and the use the up or down page key to go tru the list. Then the ctrl key for getting one here and there that was green. But then I had to use just the crtl key do do the rest but I could hold dowb the mouse and scroll tru the rest also. Not so bad doing it this.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

hewee 
when I said export I meant from the registry it's self not inside regseeker.
although I don't make a back up before using regseeker. All the items you mentioned I delete. 
.......................................................................................................
I have tried before to find information on the export feature inside regseeker and didn't find anything that made this action very clear to me. What I think it does is after running regseeker the entries that are available have been temporary removed from the registry and waiting to be deleted or exported back to the registry. What happens to the entries found during a scan if you don't take any action and just close out the program? Do they go back into the registry,then why have an export option if what isn't selected end up back in the registry? So you see this is not clear to me.
If you or anyone else has a good understanding of the export feature in regseeker I'd sure like to hear your explanation.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I am going to delete everything.

I have the backup in regseeker that I made tru regseeker so all should be ok and I only have a backup on only the things that wee deleted that way.
Going to do the red ones later and reboot.

I hope norton windoctor comes up clean too. If so I will be happy.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Get back to us and let us know how it went, okay....I know you will, nuf said.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

*brindle and hewee*,

I know you will each find your own way of using RegSeeker. You will, rightly, think me foolish if I tell where I am at with it after many months of using it at least once a day.

However I will tell you.

Whatever it offers for deletion, I delete. I also delete the backups immediately.

If the items offered are not deleted, and RegSeeker is closed, no change occurs in the Registry.

I make no color distinctions. I treat the reds and greens equally.

I have never had a problem with my computer which was obviously related to Reg Seeker.

My exclude list contains - well check the GIF below.

The Lexmark items just recreate themselves if deleted - so I choose to exclude them.

This applies to the Lake items and the Nullsoft one.

The VARLDID trio I learned some time ago are one of the items I can delete but if I do I shall lose the ability to reinstate some of the components I do not use in Windows Components. I would have to use my WinMe disk to reinstate them. I learned this by deleting , in jv16pt, all the VARLDID group and so learned that both jv16pt and RegSeeker were, in respect of these registry entries, both right and wrong.

The whole group is 'giffed' below. It is from a backup I keep in case I forget.

So there you are.

Best wishes.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK I deleted 213 in the red. Rebooted and ran norton windoctor. It had 45 in invadlid registry keys and the fix for all of them was to delete them. So I did.
Ran RegSeeker again and had 45 in the red and cleaned it. Plus norton is clean and happy.

So all is clean and all seems to be working ok.

I thank all of you for you help on something I was always scared to do in the pass. I will run clean sweep later to see if all the things I knew or was thinking should not be showing are gone that were marked in yellow and had warnings because clean sweep wants you to delete the safe green ones. The yellow ones you could delete but it was hard picking and many I knew were good so I never touched any of them. 

So thanks again to all of you for the help. It is not so hard once you know a little and keep the fear away.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Your very welcome hewee
yep facing your fear usually concurs fear....
Glad you got those 101 pages cleaned up


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks brindle. 

Yep fear is not good. But I got to say I love the RegSeeker program. It does the scan nice and fast and it is not giving you a ton of things that you have to go tru to pick out what you need to keep. 
Plus look at all the time I save on posting 101 page image here for you all to look at that would take many post just to show it all.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

aarhus2004,

I looked at the exclude list and Lexmark is on the list. Guess they fixed things. :up:


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

You need more posts, maybe posting all 101 pages would of helped your numbers.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee that would get me closer to 30,000 post here.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

This is a very interesting thread on RegSeeker. I used this registry cleaner some time ago. I wasn't really all that impressed with it at that time. But it sounds like it must have been updated since and working fine now. I'll try it.

Something really interesting. A couple of years ago, I downloaded a free trial version of "RegHealer". I ended up buying it because it did something that I haven't found any other registry cleaner could do...it found Empty Registry Strings...over 1,000 of them. (The trial version lets you delete about 20 of these strings at a time, if I recall right, but the puchased version let's you delete them all at once.)

I found that maybe 150 or so Empty Registry Strings will re-create themselves at later times.

The only problem I ever encountered deleting these Empty Registry Keys was that it deleted about 7 or so of them that belonged to WMP...or maybe a codec or something...because there is a particular type of video I have that wouldn't play again until I re-installed WMP9 Codec Pack.

But the I got wise, and one time after re-installing WMP9 Codec Pack to play that particular video of mine, I set RegHealer to ignore the pertinent Empty Registry Strings.

Anyway, it's a fun thing to look at with the trial version. Here's a Google search for some download sites...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=RegHealer&spell=1

Thanks again for the tip on RegSeeker.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello,
> 
> *RegSeeker* is a major contributor of excellence in terms of Registry maintenance and cleaning. After using it for two years I have concluded it has to be up there with the very best in a packed field of freeware which offer the same/similar operation.
> 
> ...


Ben:

I also noticed you have in the tweaks tool "Clear Recent Docs on exit" checked. I tried this and it was deleting my IE URL's in my browser toolbar so I have unchecked this one.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I found out later that I guess I deleted one thing to many but it was a very easy fix. I went and seen the windows default on a wave file that should of been jetaudeo so I just had to change it so the wave opened in the program again.
But other wise all is well still.

Other forums it seems that the best is Registry Mechanic. But it is not free.

http://www.winguides.com/regmech/

Site has a great Registry Guide for Windows too.

http://www.winguides.com/registry/


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

hewee:

Glad to hear all is running well after you cleaned house in the registry. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Me too gojo.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Joe*,hello,

"I also noticed you have in the tweaks tool "Clear Recent Docs on exit" checked. I tried this and it was deleting my IE URL's in my browser toolbar so I have unchecked this one"

I am 'cleanup all in a dull moment' type. <vbg>


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Bold Fortune:
I have and use daily RegHealer for my "My computer scares me" mood. Its so safe. But RegSeeker lets you participate and see alot of whats happening. Some good measure of control-i.e. just don't do anything.  

Hewee:
I'm neither as brave nor as knowledgeable as you. So I delete all the greens and some of the reds. But no wrong deletions so far and the registry is relatively clean. I have scads of Pocket PC apps., which do sometimes complicate the issue of what to delete and what not too. TDS-3 for instance sees all my installers as trojans, which I guess they literally are. So, until the day I'm a computer whiz (next life, I think), I'll leave a bit of a mess instead of being clean with a dead computer.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

mach I don't know that much or as much as some think I do.

But I deleted all the green and then deleted all the red. I then went to the backup folder and made a green and red folder and put the green backup in the green folder and the red backup in the red folder. Now they will not show in RegSeeker being in the sub folder but I know what back up was what now and can always move it back. Really you can just click the file and restore things without the program too. 
But who knows how much better things are now after the cleaning or how much more better it would be if I had been using it from the start and using it all the time.

I better make a all new norton rescue disk now too.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hewee:
Thanks for the information. Now, I'll just go and try to figure out how to implement what you said. Actually I set RegSeeker to make backups of all deletions, so I'll hunt that file down to reassure myself. RegHealer says I only have 32 invalid entries. RegSeeker says more, but alot are not removable-the Microsoft ones and the IBM one's won't delete, despite being green. No matter. Its relatively clean, and no viri,worms, trojans (except PocketPC games,the installers of which are dubbed, incorrectly, as trojans). Mostly clean and secure will have to do.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome mach. You could also make sub folders like I did and even have a sub folder to them for each type of thing that was fixed like " Red/32 invalid entries ".
I was able to delete all of mine but I use 98SE so maybe if you have another OS.
What are the ones that you can't delete?

I just ran mine again and have 25 of them. I just added two to the Exclusion list that have to do with the flash killer bat file I have. If it is disable then it comes up on the list. Did the same with spybot and windoctor. 

Anyhow I got 6 green I know I can delete because they are user ones for files I moved or deleted.
Then I got 19 more red for "extension not used". I think these seen to get remade if I cleaned them up. But I just now cleaned them again so will find out. 
So if you got any that you know are ok and don't want to delete just right click on it and add it to the Exclusion and it will not show up in the scans.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Hewee:
Yes I think I'll make several folders for the subtypes. In the green I have 36 IBM files associated with support.com, they say file or path does not exist. Don't know the problem as I can easily access that support folder. Its right where it always was, and I use parts of it. Well, I'd rather leave that group alone. In the red category, I have 70 "Invalid Active X/COM" entries. Afraid to delete those. Brindle does delete them. I assume you did also, since you cleaned out 900 entries!!! (You must have the finest registry in the land). The Microsoft Green ones I tried deleting, they came back. Will have to look into those more closely. In the red there are 46 "Unused 'Openwith' entries". I've not deleted those as I don't know if I'll someday need to use them. Anyway, cleaned up a bunch of stuff, and found some registry entries from old start-up menu that belonged to long gone apps. Delighted to clean them out. My reluctance to rid my computer of all the finds is based on not being sure I could recover if something wrong is deleted. At my state of knowledge I think that is a valid fear. Thanks for your help. :up: OS is XP Pro.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

mach,
I got files like that too that said "file or path does not exist". Had lots of red "Invalid Active X/COM" entries and I cleaned them. Zone Alarm and WinDoctor cleans "Invalid Active X/COM" entries also but I guess it does not find all of them. Yes lot of the green ones will come back because many are user ones. I am going to have to work on it so I know what green ones to keep because a lot of them are the recent list in program and I don't need to clean it. Like using run, find and other programs.

I know lots of the red one I have deleted keep coming back and they say "extension not used". I think they come back after a boot up.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for the response, Hewee. I really like this app. Little by little I'll whittle away at the registry clutter. So far have removed over 100 things with no ill effects. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, RegSeeker is pretty cool. It found about 40 items my other two registry cleaners didn't. (Although, my others did find a few entries RegSeeker did not...but not many.) 

I even gave Registry Mechanic a shot at it. I did find 5 obsolete start menu items all the others didn't.

But then, I called in my heavy hitter. 

After cleaning out everything I could with all four registry cleaners, RegSeeker, RegHealer, RegSupreme and Registry Mechanic, I brought out my old version of Ontrack's (now Vcom) Registry Fixer. It found an additional 725 entries.

But you have to keep in mind, I do delete a lot of things from my system that most of you probably don't.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome mach. 
Guess we will both learn a lot after doing all this. Then we can learn what to add to the exclude list as time goes on. So when we scan we know everything can be deleted and it will not effect things like your recent list or what ever like the flash killer .bat I have. I added the flash.bat to the exclude list so I don't see it and delete it because I know that is ok and it was only showing up when I disable the flash because it changes the flash plugin name only so I don't want to delete it by mistake.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Bold_Fortune said:


> But then, I called in my heavy hitter.
> 
> After cleaning out everything I could with all four registry cleaners, RegSeeker, RegHealer, RegSupreme and Registry Mechanic, I brought out my old version of Ontrack's (now Vcom) Registry Fixer. It found an additional 725 entries.
> 
> But you have to keep in mind, I do delete a lot of things from my system that most of you probably don't.


Hello *Bold_Fortune*,

Well I, for one, am interested in "Registry Fixer".Which of these is it?

OK it's the GIF below.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Wait, let me look at those again.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Gosh, I really can't tell by those pictures. Mine is a very old version of Ontrack (The second picture). But it looks like in that picture everything it offers is installed, so it's hard for me to say for sure. I only install the Regigistry Fixer and the Registry Cleaner from the Suite.

The Registry Fixer is actually the registry cleaner. The Registry Cleaner cleans out unused times, and on some other things, and only needs to be used once. 

Oh wait. I looked on the CD. I have Version Number 4.0. So it has to be the second one you're showing me.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

You're more than welcome. Thank you for showing me the latest RegSeeker.

To me, Ontrack's Registry Fixer has always been the ultimate registry cleaner. I just didn't want to hijack you're thread on RegSeeker...which, as you pointed out, is a very good product.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Bold_Fortune said:


> You're more than welcome. Thank you for showing me the latest RegSeeker.
> 
> To me, Ontrack's Registry Fixer has always been the ultimate registry cleaner. I just didn't want to hijack you're thread on RegSeeker...which, as you pointed out, is a very good product.


Hello Bold_Fortune,

This surely is a most impressive website and since you think so highly of the software, here is the current link:

http://www.v-com.com/product/SystemSuite_Home.html

It's on my wish list!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

For $60.00 how much better is VCOM SystemSuite 5 than JV 16 Power Tools, RegSeeker and any other of the top freeware Registry Cleaning Tools?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> For $60.00 how much better is it that JV 16 Power Tools, RegSeeker and any other of the top freeware Registry Cleaning Tools?


Hello Joe,

The claims made for the software are very impressive but, as you suggest, it is not freeware by any means. But more than a registry cleaner it surely is.

Cheers, Joe.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Is System Mechanic 4 any good. 
I got a new video card and can get it for free but have to pay $10.00 for S&H.

http://www.iolo.com/pny


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

hewee said:


> Is System Mechanic 4 any good.
> I got a new video card and can get it for free but have to pay $10.00 for S&H.
> 
> http://www.iolo.com/pny


Hello hewee,

Here you are - 30days free trial:

http://www.iolo.com/downloads.cfm

and this:

http://www.unleash.com/kurt/systemmechanic4/index.asp


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> Is System Mechanic 4 any good.
> I got a new video card and can get it for free but have to pay $10.00 for S&H.
> 
> http://www.iolo.com/pny


Judging by the short write up about System Mechanic 4 from this link it sounds similiar to Nortons SystemWorks but perhaps does a few more things. NSW doesn't impress me and the only reason I bought it was for the Ghost program.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I like the norton windoctor and some of the other things and yes it sounds like it does the same types of things and a lot more. If it is better I don't know.

Ok here is a review on Iolo System Mechanic 4.0 Professional. It is the Pro version so I could not get it for $10.00.
http://reviews.cnet.com/Iolo_System_Mechanic_40_Professional/4505-3513_7-30615437.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I also found out last night buy checking the green in the scan when I seen "extension not used". for fault.log. I installed tweakIU and it was pointing to that. Now it was right in that there was no fault.log.
But I had the fault.log box checked in TweakIU so if you get errors it makes a log of them. So till I get a error I guess the log file is not made. 
I used RegSeeker to delete the fault.log it said had the "extension not used" and then looked at tweakIU and the fault.log box was now unchecked. I restore what I deleted and looked and it was checked again.

SO I guess we all need to watch out on things like this. I say it is safe to delete things like this but better check on what the out come is because it could just be a setting that does something like I just post about the tweak.log.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've been using RegSeeker 1.35.1203 for some time now in both my 98SE and XP SP2 computers. One problem that I've discovered with it is that after deleting the green entries of Microsoft programs, such as Office, Works, PictureIt, etc. and then rebooting, these programs quite working and require a reinstall. I didn't see anyone mentioning this problem in this thread. Has anyone else discovered this?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Frank,

I have PictureIt 99 but have not used it. I just opened PictureIt 99 and all is well. All programs I have open seem to be working ok too. 
Found out what I posted in post #54 above and maybe the same happen to other settings that I have not seen yet but the program all work.
Now I have Windows 98. What OS do you have the trouble on?
You said you have to reinstall the programs too. Could you not just restore the RegSeeker backup?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The RegSeeker backup didn't work. I just inserted the CD's and reinstalled the programs. I'm careful now not to delete any entries for Microsoft programs. I had problems with Picture It Photo 2001 in both my 98SE and XP computers. I had problems with Office XP in another person's computer.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

flavallee said:


> The RegSeeker backup didn't work. I just inserted the CD's and reinstalled the programs. I'm careful now not to delete any entries for Microsoft programs. I had problems with Picture It Photo 2001 in both my 98SE and XP computers. I had problems with Office XP in another person's computer.


You know, Frank. You just helped me remember why I didn't stick with RegSeeker. I remember now some of us went over this a very long time ago at Tweak.

I had Office 2000 installed at that time, and after using RegSeeker I would click on office, and Windows would ask for my installation CD.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yep. I had that problem with *Microsoft Office XP* and *Microsoft Picture It 2001* and had to insert the CD and reinstall them.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks for the info Frank and Bold_Fortune.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

hewee said:


> Thanks for the info Frank and Bold_Fortune.


No, no, Thank YOU, Hewee. I always get a lot out of your posts.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

We learn from each other Bold_Fortune so a thank you to everyone.


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

I also use RegSeeker but have stopped using it as reg. cleaner.
I find jv16 PowerTools to be more precise.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look who is back. How yea doing boy.


----------



## Maritimesea (Sep 9, 2004)

I use juono Vuori's...I know I didn't spell that right....RegCleaner, the older freeware version, which is a bit harder to find these days as most links redirect to his newer pay version known as jv16 power tool or something like that. What I like most about it compared to others is it won't give you a big list of HKLM blah blah but a list of programs that have associated registry keys. So, you look at the list for any programs you know have been uninstalled already and if you find something put a checkmark beside it, click remove and it will remove ALL associated registry keys. So, it takes alot of the guesswork out of trying to figure out what the heck "HKLM leadertech version 14a" or whatever means. Best time to use it is right after you uninstall something, as most programs will always leave something in the registry.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Maritimesea said:


> *I use juono Vuori's...I know I didn't spell that right....RegCleaner, the older freeware version, which is a bit harder to find these days as most links redirect to his newer pay version known as jv16 power tool or something like that*. What I like most about it compared to others is it won't give you a big list of HKLM blah blah but a list of programs that have associated registry keys. So, you look at the list for any programs you know have been uninstalled already and if you find something put a checkmark beside it, click remove and it will remove ALL associated registry keys. So, it takes alot of the guesswork out of trying to figure out what the heck "HKLM leadertech version 14a" or whatever means. Best time to use it is right after you uninstall something, as most programs will always leave something in the registry.


Oldversion.com still has JV16 PowerTools 1.3 at the bottom of the page:
http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=jv16


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

RegCleaner? I use that, and it's easy to find. Just search google for regcleaner

Here's one of the working links
http://www.worldstart.com/weekly-download/archives/reg-cleaner4.3.htm


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Bump to save in my ID.Thanks all {got to leave,not finished reading,Never get back to short cut ones}


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

ELVANDIL. Regcleaner. Yes I had that downloaded but unopened.Have just
tried it & like it.Its simple,basic & easy to use.

Thanks for the reminder  

Foxfire


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Used to use RegCleaner exclusively. But now it doesn't appear to be for XP? Although it was updated Dec. of '03, reading all the info makes me think its not a utility for XP. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

I am very cautious about Registry. I have a question regarding this - is it REALLY necessary to clean Registry? I have received advice, like "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". In other words, if your computer is functioning well, don't mess with it. Is that good advice - or not? I am just a little afraid of using a Registry program on a system that is working fine now. From what I understand about Registry changes (which isn't much) you can really mess up a system if you don't know what you are doing. Appreciate any thinking or comments about this. Thanks.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

I really would like to try this software , but am afraid of it. I bought "Error Nuker" and it showed a lot of "invalid entries"and items that "do not exist" and I deleted them. It messed up my computer. So I don't trust something telling me these things. Like, Error Nuker, it might be wrong.

Thanks,
Jillian


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

I use it many times in my job. It works nicely, I've never got problems with it ! :up:


----------



## ljcullen (Oct 6, 2004)

I use the JV 'free' version to clean my obsolete registry entries and I like the product alot - 

recently it started to hang after examing the first 292 entries and it goes no futher - I suspect I have a corrupted file in the registry for Juno's product but i am not sure. 

I tried to uninstall and reinstall but to no avail -- it still hangs -- anyone have any idea's how to fix the problem ???


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi,
After reading through this thread I decided to download *RegSeeker*.
(I am NOT experienced working with Registry...so I was a little nervous)

I let it scan the Registry and it found 1,415 Red and Green items.
All the items were deleted (Backup made). I rebooted and everything
seemed fine...all Windows and other Programs opened ok.

BTW....I've also posted in the *All Other Software* Forum.

In order to avoid being too redundant, please read that Post.....
http://forums.techguy.org/t282872.html 
(note the IE Script Error message [image])

I just now ran my System Restore and Norton AV Auto-Protect is now
functioning normally...BUT, all those deleted registry items (1,415) have
been restored (I would suppose, since the Norton problem has been fixed 
with System Restore then ALL the Registry items would have been restored).

Also, the RegSeeker Program has been removed.

So, if I were to reinstall RegSeeker, how would I open the RegSeeker
Backup and Recover/Restore all the Norton AV references to avoid this happening
again.

Thanks,
Telstar


----------

